# Official playoff watch thread



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

As of Feb. 28th:

Eastern Conference 
Team GB 
1. * Miami -- 
2. * Detroit 5.0 
3. * Boston 12.5 
4. Cleveland 9.0 
5. Washington 9.5 
6. Chicago 10.5 
7. Orlando 12.5 
8. Indiana 12.5 
9. Philadelphia 14.5 
10. New Jersey 16.5 
11. Toronto 17.0 
12. Milwaukee 17.0 
13. New York 18.0 
14. Charlotte 28.5 
15. Atlanta 30.5 
* = Division Leader


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Feel free to talk it up as we go on.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Sixers picked up a nice win in Milwuakee, hopefully we can get a streak going. And hopefully the Celtics will fall apart.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

As of March 3rd:

1. * Miami -- 
2. * Detroit 4.5 
3. * Boston 12.0 
4. Washington 9.0 
5. Cleveland 10.0 
6. Chicago 11.0 
7. Orlando 12.0 
8. Indiana 13.0 
9. Philadelphia 14.5 
10. New Jersey 16.0 
11. Toronto 17.5 
12. New York 17.5 
13. Milwaukee 17.5 
14. Charlotte 28.5 
15. Atlanta 31.5


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I think we either get in as the 3rd seed or the 8th seed. Not making the playoffs is not acceptable for me. We don't even have any picks for this upcoming draft.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

As of March 5:

Eastern Conference
Team GB 
1.* Miami -- 
2.* Detroit 6.5 
3.* Boston 12.5 
4.Washington 10.5 
5.Cleveland 11.5 
6.Chicago 12.5 
7.Orlando 12.5 
8.Indiana 14.0 
9.Philadelphia 15.0 
10.New Jersey 17.5 
11.Toronto 19.0 
12.New York 19.0 
13.Milwaukee 19.0 
14Charlotte 30.0 
15.Atlanta 32.5


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

As of March 6th:
Team GB 
1.* Miami -- 
2.* Detroit 6.5 
3.* Boston 12.5 
4.Washington 10.0 
5.Cleveland 11.5 
6.Orlando 12.0 
7.Chicago 13.0 
8.Indiana 14.0 
9.Philadelphia 14.5 
10.New Jersey18.0 
11.Milwaukee 18.5 
12.Toronto 19.0 
13.New York 19.0 
14.Charlotte 30.5 
15.Atlanta 33.0


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

We could make a push to get the 8th seed, I think 3rd is out of the question now with how well the Celtics are playing. With as well as they're playing, I just have to say they're flat-out more talented than the Sixers.

I'd like making the playoffs (since there's no benefit to missing) even if it means a quick exit in a matchup against the Heat, and it gives some of our younger guys more experience.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

As of March 8th:
Team GB 
1. * Miami -- 
2. * Detroit 8.0 
3. * Boston 14.0 
4. Washington 11.0 
5. Cleveland 13.0 
6. Orlando 13.0 
7. Chicago 13.5 
8. Indiana 15.5 
9. Philadelphia 16.0 
10. New Jersey 19.0 
11. New York 19.5 
12. Toronto 20.0 
13. Milwaukee 20.0 
14. Charlotte 31.5 
15. Atlanta 34.0


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

As of March 10th:




> 1. * Miami --
> 2. * Detroit 7.5
> 3. * Boston 13.5
> 4. Washington 11.5
> ...


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

As of March 15th:

```
Eastern Conference 
 Team GB  
 1.  * Miami --  
 2.  * Detroit 8.5  
 3.  * Boston 13.5  
 4.  Washington 13.0  
 5.  Cleveland 13.5  
 6.  Chicago 14.5  
 7.  Orlando 16.5  
 8.  Indiana 16.5  
 9.  Philadelphia 18.0  
 10.  New Jersey 20.5  
 11.  Toronto 21.0  
 12.  New York 21.0  
 13.  Milwaukee 22.5  
 14.  Charlotte 35.0  
 15.  Atlanta 37.0  
 * = Division Leader
```


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

As of March 21:

```
1.  x-Miami --  
 2.  * Detroit 8.5  
 3.  * Boston 13.5  
 4.  Washington 14.0  
 5.  Cleveland 16.0  
 6.  Chicago 17.0  
 7.  Indiana 17.5  
 8.  Philadelphia 19.0  
 9.  Orlando 19.0  
 10.  New Jersey 20.5  
 11.  Toronto 23.0  
 12.  New York 23.0  
 13.  Milwaukee 23.5  
 14.  Charlotte 38.0  
 15.  Atlanta 39.5
```


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

As of March 23:


```
1.  x-Miami --  
 2.  * Detroit 8.5  
 3.  * Boston 13.0  
 4.  Washington 14.0  
 5.  Cleveland 15.0  
 6.  Chicago 16.0  
 7.  Indiana 17.5  
 8.  Philadelphia 18.5  
 9.  Orlando 19.0  
 10.  New Jersey 19.5  
 11.  New York 22.0  
 12.  Toronto 22.5  
 13.  Milwaukee 23.5  
 14.  Charlotte 37.0  
 15.  Atlanta 40.0
```


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Right now we're the 8th seed, with a win over Toronto and an Indiana loss to Detroit we jump up to the 7th seed. What's insane to think about right now is how if we make a strong push to finish the season, we have a chance (albeit a very slim chance) to end up with home court advantage in the first round.

I'm basically looking forward to the playoffs because the draft pick is an impossibility. Tonight other teams who we are fighting for playoff positioning with play tonight, before going into that, I'll break down the teams we still, have a realistic shot at overtaking with 15 games left.

5.)Cavaliers 35-31 (15.5)
6.)Bulls 35-31 (15.5)
7.)Pacers 34-33 (17)
8.)76ers 33-34 (18)

Now that's out of the way, here's tonight's slate of games for the teams we are jockeying for position with:

Bulls Vs Celtics
*Who to root for?:* Celtics hold a 4.5 game lead in the Atlantic, Bulls are 2.5 games up on us and won the season series (which is the same as a 3.5 advantage) so in this game we pull for the Celtics.

Pacers Vs Pistons
*Who to root for?:* Pistons, right now they basically have the second seed sealed up. The Pacers are a game ahead of us, but we won the season series, so a Pacers loss and a Sixers win results in the Sixers moving up to the 7th seed.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Bulls Vs Celtics
> *Who to root for?:* Celtics hold a 4.5 game lead in the Atlantic, Bulls are 2.5 games up on us and won the season series (which is the same as a 3.5 advantage) so in this game we pull for the Celtics.
> 
> Pacers Vs Pistons
> *Who to root for?:* Pistons, right now they basically have the second seed sealed up. The Pacers are a game ahead of us, but we won the season series, so a Pacers loss and a Sixers win results in the Sixers moving up to the 7th seed.


Bulls are putting the final touches on a comeback win Vs the Celtics, so we'll still be 2.5 games behind the Bulls. Pacers/Pistons has been delayed because of security concerns so we'll see how that one turns out. A Pistons win means we're moving on up, like I said in the quoted text above.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Bulls Vs Celtics
> *Who to root for?:* Celtics hold a 4.5 game lead in the Atlantic, Bulls are 2.5 games up on us and won the season series (which is the same as a 3.5 advantage) so in this game we pull for the Celtics.
> 
> Pacers Vs Pistons
> *Who to root for?:* Pistons, right now they basically have the second seed sealed up. The Pacers are a game ahead of us, but we won the season series, so a Pacers loss and a Sixers win results in the Sixers moving up to the 7th seed.


I think the only team we need to root for is the sixers. If they keep winning, everything else will fall in place.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The Sixers with a win can Vs Lakers can move up in the playoff race.

This is what happened last night which helped the Sixers chances of moving up their seeding:
-The Celtics lost their third straight game, this time to Detroit, and their division lead has shrunk to 3 games. The winner of the Atlantic gets the 3rd seed.

-The Pacers lost, to the Bulls, leaving them .5 games ahead of the Sixers for the 7th seed. A Sixers win tomorrow gives them the advantage, since they won the season series Vs Pacers.

-Cavaliers lost to Dallas. Cavs are currently 1.5 games ahead of Philly, with the Sixers owning the season series.

And as to teams behind us, both Orlando and New Jersey lost expanding our lead on them 2.5 and 3 games respectively ahead of both teams.

It's amazing to think after all the bad basketball this team has played this season they are in position to move up in the East playoff picture.

As of right now, I think the magic number to clinch a playoff spot is 5. Anything above that is great, because it'll most likely avoid us playing the Heat or Pistons.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

One thing I can't believe I didn't notice last night, while we trail Boston by 3 games right now, we still have two games Vs them giving us a chance to cut into that lead if we stay on pace with them.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Everything is set up so nicely for us. We could eventually take the 6th or 5th spot in the East. We just need to take advantage of the situation and win our games.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Yeah. What's strange to me is that so many people near the bottom of the East just started to slump at the same time, this is as weird as I've ever seen it.


----------



## Day Drum Four (Mar 28, 2005)

Great win vs the Lakers. Let's the Sixers keep it up vs the Sacramento Kings. Teams usually play better the next day. Especially after a bad shooting day. Beating the Lakers was like a really good practice. Expect Iverson to explode on offense and CWebb to send a message to his old team.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Welcome to the Sixers board Day Drum Four. Hope to see you post here more often.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

1 d-MIA 53-18 .746 13-1 36-7 31- 5 22-13 - 7 (3/4) 4 (2/2) -
2 DET 43-26 .623 5-8 26-16 26- 8 17-18 9 6 (4/2) 7 (3/4) -
3 BOS 38-32 .543 6-5 23-18 25-11 13-21 14.5 6 (3/3) 6 (2/4) -
4 WAS 38-30 .559 7-6 22-17 24- 9 14-21 13.5 7 (5/2) 7 (3/4) -
5 CHI 37-31 .544 7-6 23-16 21-13 16-18 14.5 6 (3/3) 8 (4/4) -
6 CLE 35-32 .522 6-6 22-19 25- 9 10-23 16 8 (3/5) 7 (4/3) -
7 PHI 35-34 .507 7-6 25-17 20-14 15-20 17 9 (4/5) 4 (3/1) 1
8 IND 35-34 .507 6-7 20-19 20-14 15-20 17 7 (5/2) 6 (2/4) - 

Like Kunlun noted, the Sixers are one game out of the sixth seed.

Games tonight with teams fighting for a spot in the Eastern playoffs..

Pacers @ Bucks
Wizards @ Blazers
Cavaliers @ Hornets
76ers @ Kings


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Cavs are down 15 entering the fourth.

Pacers are handing it to the bucks.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, the Cavs are leading in the fourth against the Bobcats now. Should be a win for them too.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing Cavs won by one point in overtime. Why can't the ****ing Bobcats hold on to a lead.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Kunlun said:


> ****ing Cavs won by one point in overtime. Why can't the ****ing Bobcats hold on to a lead.


Bull****, they were down 17. Good job NO of holding the lead.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, I got the Bobcats confused with the Hornets. Two ****ty *** teams that are from Charlotte.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Here's how we stand right now.

7.)Indiana Pacers 36-34 (--)
8.)Philadelphia 76ers 35-36 (-1.5)
9.)Orlando Magic 34-37 (-1)
10.)New Jersey Nets 34-38 (-1.5)

Our next three games are:
Vs Dallas
@ Boston
Vs Charlotte

If we can take two of those we'll be back in good shape. I still think 39-40 wins clinches at least 8th in the East.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Hmmm, I'm guessing .500 to finish the season is wishful thinking now?


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

As of Saturday the 2nd.

1. y-Miami -- 
2. x-Detroit 8.5 
3. * Boston 14.5 
4. Washington 12.0 
5. Chicago 13.0 
6. Indiana 16.0 
7. Cleveland 16.0 
8. Philadelphia 18.5 
9. New Jersey 19.0 
10. Orlando 19.5 
11. Toronto 23.5 
12. New York 24.0 
13. Milwaukee 26.5 
14. Charlotte 38.0 
15. Atlanta 42.5


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Orlando saved us last night by beating New Jersey. Because if the Nets won they have the head-to-head tiebreaker Vs us, and we would've been on the outside looking in.

I said all along, that I was more concerned with the Nets than the Celtics, and now you're all seeing why. And we have a game Vs them coming up.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

As of Monday April 4th:

1. z-Miami -- 
2. x-Detroit 8.5 
3. * Boston 15.5 
4. Chicago 13.0 
5. Washington 13.0 
6. Indiana 16.0 
7. Cleveland 16.0 
8. Philadelphia 18.5 
9. Orlando 19.5 
10. New Jersey 20.0 
11. Toronto 24.5 
12. New York 25.0 
13. Milwaukee 26.5 
14. Charlotte 39.0 
15. Atlanta 43.5


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

RoyWilliams said:


> As of Monday April 4th:
> 
> 1. z-Miami --
> 2. x-Detroit 8.5
> ...


 Personally I'd rather us tank the rest of the season and hope to get a top 7 pick. Its not protected after that.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

BEEZ said:


> Personally I'd rather us tank the rest of the season and hope to get a top 7 pick. Its not protected after that.


That's what I was hoping, but if the Sixers miss the playoffs they'll be in no man's land. In this situation playoffs is the only option. With nine games left, it's almost impossible to tank and get a top eight selection.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

BEEZ said:


> Personally I'd rather us tank the rest of the season and hope to get a top 7 pick. Its not protected after that.


Thats what i wanted to do early in the season but thats not what i want to do now. I just dont see that happening now.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

As of April 6th:

1. z-Miami -- 
2. x-Detroit 9.0 
3. * Boston 15.5 
4. Chicago 14.0 
5. Washington 14.0 
6. Indiana 16.0 
7. Cleveland 17.0 
8. Philadelphia 19.0 
9. New Jersey 20.0 
10. Orlando 20.5


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice to see the Cavaliers and Orlando lose again. We still have a good shot at the 7th seed because of Cleveland's huge slide.

New Jersey has been playing pretty well lately and we need to keep winning to keep them behind us. They are only one win away from us, but they have two more losses.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

What a coincidence guys. Our next game is against the Cavs on Friday. I think we own the season series against them so if we beat them we take the seventh seed!! Our next game is a *must win*.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

With the win tonight against Cleveland we have moved into the seventh spot. We're tied with the Cavaliers with the same record, but we have the tie breaker. We just need to keep winning and the Cavs need to keep losing. The Nets are catching up quickly too, they could end up as the eighth seed or could even surpass us if we're not careful.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

A huge huge huge win against the Wizards without Iverson and Webber leaves us two games behind the Wizards for sixth, and the Celtics for third. Playing the Wizards or Celtics in the playoffs is something I want, because that extends our season.

Just a few weeks ago it seemed like they the Sixers were so far out of the playoffs and now they've been fighting and their position just keeps getting better.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> A huge huge huge win against the Wizards without Iverson and Webber leaves us two games behind the Wizards for sixth, and the Celtics for third. Playing the Wizards or Celtics in the playoffs is something I want, because that extends our season.
> 
> Just a few weeks ago it seemed like they the Sixers were so far out of the playoffs and now they've been fighting and their position just keeps getting better.


Celtics are the team I want to see in the playoffs. We're beating them int he regular season all the time and I feel pretty confident we could take them out in a seven game series. Wizards are okay too, but another reason I choose the Celtics is because we have been competing with them all season for the Atlantic Division title and I would like to settle that argument once and for all in the playoffs where it counts.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Here's what we have to look at for the playoffs:
7.)Cavaliers (40-37)
8.)76ers (39-38)

9.)Nets (38-40)

The last three teams in the East fighting to ensure a trip to the playoffs. Up on the Nets by 1.5 games we control our own destiny, and we could end up as the 7th seed. Right now though, I don't care if we play the Heat, we need the playoffs badly.

With five games left, if we could win three (especially the one Vs the Nets) we clinch, and we'd end the season over .500, that would be nice after this whole season.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

With a Sixers win tonight vs Indiana, and a Nets loss to Toronto, we could practically clinch a spot in the playoffs. If such a scenario were to take place the only way we'd miss the playoffs is if we lost out and the Nets won out. 

If we win our next two (even if the Nets win tonight) we practically clinch the playoffs.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Indiana lost to the Magic 92-88!

So we still have a slight chance to take the 6th seed, the Pacers play the Bulls next and we play the Hawks. If we win and the Bulls win we'll be playing the Celts in the first round. 

Come on Chicago~!


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Chicago actually has a good chance to baet Indiana. We have a good chance to beat the Hawks. It's all falling into place.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Lets Go Baby Bulls!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Looks like our chances have become a little slimmer to get the 6th seed, what we needed was for the Bulls to not clinch home court in the first round tonight, so they still had something to play for Vs Indiana. Well Washington came up extremely flat in the opening minutes Vs New Jersey (much like we did Vs Sunday), they eventually cut big into the lead with the reserves in the fourth quarter but they couldn't cut it close.

So our chance to have the Bulls playing a meaningful game tomorrow, was the Knicks beating them in Jamal Crawford's return to Chicago. Well New York lead for most of the way, but Crawford was polluting this one as he missed his last few shots, had a turnover.. and after a offensive foul call on Tyson Chandler on a moving screen, the Knicks had a chance for redemption. Jamal Crawford with the game on the line and the Knicks up 91-90, Crawford is fouled and is sent to the line only to BRICK both free throws. The Bulls inbound the ball put the ball into Ben Gordon's hands and he hits the game winner on Jermaine Jackson, putting the Bulls up 92-91. The game was over as Crawford forced up a bad shot, the Bulls grabbed the rebound as time expired.

Maybe the Bulls will play hard tomorrow? But with a team that's gone through injuries, I see them resting their starters in a game that doesn't matter to them. Damned Atlantic Division rivals, one wins and one losses but not the ones we wanted.


----------

